# HELP!!! with REW calibration



## n2siast (Jun 30, 2008)

I recently purchased a HSU 3.3 w/turbo and I want to properly calibrate. I downloaded the REW program and I have the RS 33-4050 SPL. I dowloaded the cal update program for the spl but can't figure out how to transfer that info on to the spl.:scratch:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you read the REW HELP FILES? It's all in there and more. A must read before starting to use REW.

brucek


----------

